# ATI Radeon HD 8800 series leaked



## 101gamzer (Sep 29, 2012)

Well here is the leak of ATI Radeon  8800 Series  which well their next.. GEN CARD(s) 
Apparently VideoCardz received some insider information on the AMD Radeon HD 8800 series. Codenamed “Oland” the new HD 8800 series will be using the same process as the current GCN based “Pitcairn” cards, but do seem to up the ante with a much higher transistor count, in addition to some seriously high clock speeds as well as boosted speeds.




What’s interesting to see is the lower price point, especially with the HD 8850 that, on paper at least, seems to be better than the HD 7870. *Time will tell if this leak is true*, but in case it is, the next generation of cards from AMD seems to be an exciting times for PC gamers where AMD will once again be competing not just on performance, but price as well.

If you want SOURCE

btw looks really very Gooood in(PRICE)


----------



## aryankratos (Sep 29, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Well here is the leak of ATI Radeon  8800 Series  which well their next.. GEN CARD(s)
> Apparently VideoCardz received some insider information on the AMD Radeon HD 8800 series. Codenamed “Oland” the new HD 8800 series will be using the same process as the current GCN based “Pitcairn” cards, but do seem to up the ante with a much higher transistor count, in addition to some seriously high clock speeds as well as boosted speeds.
> 
> View attachment 7107
> ...


bang....now what should i do.....i mean should i go for hd 7870 or i need to wait for releasing 8800 series??


----------



## RON28 (Sep 29, 2012)

^^^dude wait for 8 series then...why in a hurry?

pricing is really good...call me AMD fanboy but i like AMD graphic cards a lot.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 29, 2012)

you will always keep waiting for the next best thing..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 29, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^dude wait for 8 series then...why in a hurry?
> 
> pricing is really good...call me AMD fanboy but i like AMD graphic cards a lot.


+1 to you,@RON28.
I am also waiting bro to change my OLD/ANCIENT  XFX ATi Radeon HD4650 GDDR2 to something new of the mid-lower range of HD Radeon 8000...particularly of HD Radeon 8600 series or HD Radeon 8700 series(SINGLE SLOT PREFERABLE) with no extra 6-pin/8-pin PCI-e connectors.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 29, 2012)

RCuber said:


> you will always keep waiting for the next best thing..



+1.Next year when 8000 series come out, 9000 series will be leaked and then they will never buy thinking the next series would be better


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2012)

never ending waiting game


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 30, 2012)

theserpent said:


> 1.Next year when 8000 series come out, 9000 series will be leaked and then they will never buy thinking the next series would be better



 True. I was intended to buy sandybridge but due to several reasons, i thought to buy ivybridge then. Then Haswell road maps are leaked with much better specs(eye catching). Waiting for it to be launched.


----------



## Skud (Sep 30, 2012)

I doubt going by that whether you could ever purchase anything. There's always better options around the corner.


----------



## Jripper (Sep 30, 2012)

Lol the never ending wait  I waited 2 generations (since the ati 4xxx series) before finally I couldn't take it anymore and bought the 6850  
Soon afterwards the 7850 came out.  
But it was out of budget anyway so no regrets.

Point here is this wait will never end as there will always be something better coming out in the future


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Anybody know the launch date of these graphic cards?


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2012)

no release date announced or even predicted .. currently there's no need for AMD to release a new gen gfx card though if nvidia comes up with some thing extra ordinary only then you may see HD 8 series cards at the Q3/Q4 of the next year - the whole thing is a prediction only .. so don't count on it


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 1, 2012)

Currently...the best thing ATI can do right now is play the wait game...let Nvidia release their cards first or may be one or two cards......work on their existing architecture,strength it,plug the loop holes that were present in the current architecture.....!
Their current lineup are doin good...its not that their cards are churning up <15 frames....so really no need to release newer cards...as it would and can back fire,as current users have already purchasing their products which are not even year old..!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 1, 2012)

ok guys who are waiting for this 8800 as told by others will wait for frever and you will never buy a card.better buy what best you can get at your budget and have fun.there is no need for AMD to hurry in releasing a new card as already there cards winning by a slight margin over nvidia ones after the new driver release.so rather that waiting buy a card and be happy with gaming.


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> Currently...the best thing ATI can do right now is play the wait game...let Nvidia release their cards first or may be one or two cards......work on their existing architecture,strength it,plug the loop holes that were present in the current architecture.....!
> Their current lineup are doin good...its not that their cards are churning up <15 frames....so really no need to release newer cards...as it would and can back fire,as current users have already purchasing their products which are not even year old..!



I think this is exactly what AMD is doing right now


----------



## Skud (Oct 2, 2012)

This time around I would love AMD to really shake the price factor. We have nice enough performance at almost all level, but the pricing is simply not right. Bring back the HD4000 time.


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2012)

don't you think this is good enough :



> Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition - starts at $430
> Radeon HD 7970 standard - starts at $410
> Radeon HD 7950 Boost - starts at $300
> Radeon HD 7950 standard - starts at $290
> ...



on newegg HD7850 2GB is available for as low as $185 and 1GB is $180


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 3, 2012)

^^^Topgear...dont u think these prices are not being translated here....as the previous generation prices were....?
So nothing beneficial for us here....i even couldnt find a hd7870 hawk here...nobody has it,as it has been sold only in US & europe...!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 3, 2012)

^^
but bro what AMD can do about it.its the value of rupees which is making us to pay more and greedy sellers.


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 3, 2012)

^^But for example the price of any card around $200 should have been around 14.5K(all taxes &sales value inc) at maximum when dollar @55 rupees but ....i think the case here is of greedy distributors and more greedy retailers....!


----------



## Hannah (Oct 3, 2012)

When will they hit the shelves ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 3, 2012)

^^
In India only few people own some very good products and they take advantage of this.we want amazon to enter India then things will change.


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2012)

^^ add newegg 



max_snyper said:


> ^^But for example the price of any card around $200 should have been around 14.5K(all taxes &sales value inc) at maximum when dollar @55 rupees but ....i think the case here is of greedy distributors and more greedy retailers....!



acc to the current status ( $1=Rs52.25) a HD7850 should be available here at 9.7k or say not more than 10k but do we have any visiontek distributor here ?? now say a $ 200 HD7850 should be ~10.5k and as far as I know the price on shopping sites like newegg is including the sellers profit and taxes and the loweset possible price of HD7850 here is 14.5 now - so why we need to pay at-least all those 3k more ?

A long time back I've read somwhere that one of the Corsair Sales rep. has told that they need to tag their products with much higher price in which area there's not plenty of buyers - so it's may be that still we don't have plenty of demand or buyers to be more precise.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 4, 2012)

One thing you guys are forgetting, the *luxury tax* imposed by the Indian govt. apart from VAT & sales tax. if you omit the luxury tax 9k priced product won't be at 14k


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 4, 2012)

@Topgear....As we all know,we are a price cautious market....if they price correctly many buyer would buy...the same case happened with HD4850...when it came with correct price many guyz in the forum owned it...!
What kind of stupid business practise is that....!!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 4, 2012)

^^ Guy's, $ to Rs. conversion rate is diminishing little by little...
Don't know what India is upto 2 yrs later,but 1dollar($) = Rs.52.33 according to Coinmill.
Recently,Govt.(CHOOOORRRRR) has marked that by the end of 2012,$ may come to Rs.50/- mark or may be less than that.According to some newspapers.


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 4, 2012)

^^dude but here the disrtibutors & retailers rule the roost....whatever the $/Rs. ratio be they will sell goods their way...as u can see the current product pricings!!!!!!
Government can do nothing even though it is meant to govern....!


----------



## Skud (Oct 4, 2012)

We have other threads to discuss dollar/rupee thingy. There's no solid information of the HD8000 atm. Closing as of now.


----------

